# Gravity Waves = Dark Sea Horse Rift



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 20, 2020)

This is my take on the Space Spiral (Dark Rift).  It was built on a Sea Horse board because that's what I had.  Turns out that the Sea Machine and the Space Spiral are very similar circuits.  Biggest difference is the range of the TIME (ANIM) control and some of the filtering.  EQD did some screwy stuff with the filtering which is easily fixed. I'll describe the mods in the Modifications forum if anyone is interested. This is the unit on which I test-drove the LFO fix.  The only other thing I fiddled was the LFO speed range.  This one goes from 0.1Hz to 7Hz.  The UV LED flashes at the LFO rate and is wired for always on.  The aqua blue LED is the ON/OFF indicator.  Mounting the LEDs between the controls presented some challenges.  I had to use a solder-lug pot for the SHAPE control so it would clear the LED holders.  I also had to bend the leads a bit on the SPEED and FEEDBACK controls.  The first pic is a fit check.





Fully assembled.





Here is it before painting.





And after.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 21, 2020)

Awesome Chuck !

I like when you start out with "This is my take"....lol

Of course your going to mod it and make it better....CDB style !

Stay safe my friend and every one...might be a great time to build some more pedals..gotta check out what 
's new that Mr PCB has came out with

Mike


----------



## Barry (Mar 21, 2020)

Outstanding


----------



## zgrav (Mar 21, 2020)

nice job modding the layout, and the case looks very nice too.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Chuck,
If you are still willing to post to the mod forum, I’m interested in the time and filtering changes.  I’ve got a sea horse board in my queue and haven’t sourced the parts yet.

I know this build is 10 months old, but you made a comment in another dark rift thread last week... so I figured this request was fair game!

Dan


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

Good thing I kept good notes on what I did!  I'll post the Sea Horse mods in the Mods forum later today.


----------



## Mcknib (Jan 2, 2021)

Now that's defo got a space vibe I can feel the g force just looking at it!





I'm not sure which dimension I'm in........
But I like it


----------

